# Is this Franco-Provençal?



## Hulalessar

I am in the middle of reading_ Clochemerle. _The fictitious town is in Beaujolais which appears to be towards the western edge of the Franco-Provençal area. A few examples of the local language appear in the novel:

_Hé, Bourdillat, fès va que t'est tourdze n'heume de Clotzmerle! Pisse le parmi, Bourdillat!

*

Dze me sins pecher quemint à vongt ans!

*

Al lisse te n'ardoise quemint la piau de coisse de na dzoune! Cin te sigrole dins la bregue, il peu fourt que ta!

*

_Is this Franco-Provençal or some other Gallo-Romance language?


----------



## CapnPrep

Hulalessar said:


> Is this Franco-Provençal or some other Gallo-Romance language?


Yes, it is Franco-Provençal (Arpitan), with some morphophonological traits typical of the Beaujolais region.

Michel, Claude. 2004. "Patois et français régional dans _Clochemerle_ de Gabriel Chevallier." _Revue de Linguistique Romane_ 69 (271-272): 475–497.


----------



## Hulalessar

CapnPrep said:


> Yes, it is Franco-Provençal (Arpitan), with some morphophonological traits typical of the Beaujolais region.
> 
> Michel, Claude. 2004. "Patois et français régional dans _Clochemerle_ de Gabriel Chevallier." _Revue de Linguistique Romane_ 69 (271-272): 475–497.



Thank you.

Apart from the Arpitan (which is in fact translated in footnotes) I confess I am having a little difficulty following some passages.


----------



## CapnPrep

Hulalessar said:


> Apart from the Arpitan (which is in fact translated in footnotes) I confess I am having a little difficulty following some passages.


Most of the article I cited is in fact devoted to the regional French expressions in the novel, so it may be of use to you. And you can always post your questions in the French forums.


----------



## Hulalessar

I cannot seem to find the article on line.


----------

